

Ask HN: Decent Windows imaging software? - whyleym

Does anyone know of any programs that enable you to take an image of a 32 bit Windows 2003 Server machine (including the OS) and then restore that image back onto a remote server (for example a vanilla Amazon ec2 Windows instance).<p>My key requirements are:<p>1.  Ability to restore remotely (via an RDP session) - not from boot or boot disk<p>2.  Cost - would like to keep this to a minimum - ideally open source if available<p>I've tried the following software already:<p>These all look to require access to the boot of the machine -<p>http://www.symantec.com/connect/forums/ghost-windows-2003-server<p>http://www.acronis.com/backup-recovery/server-windows/<p>http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/image-for-windows.htm<p>http://www.clonezilla.org/
======
ScottWhigham
I haven't seen anything like that but I'd like to!

